# Cat curfew in Victoria



## Friller2009 (Jul 1, 2021)

Found this and was really happy.
I think it should be in place all over Australia 









‘Not fair’: The Melbourne area that is bringing in 24 HOUR cat curfew


There’s a big fine for pet owners who breach it.




7news.com.au


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 1, 2021)

Friller2009 said:


> Found this and was really happy.
> I think it should be in place all over Australia
> 
> 
> ...


Herpers be all like...


----------



## Friller2009 (Jul 1, 2021)

Pythonguy1 said:


> Herpers be all like...
> View attachment 331341


Yeah
I’m fine with cats, but the second they leave the owner’s property.
Thats when the gel blaster comes out.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 1, 2021)

Long overdue, but a great move in the right direction.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 1, 2021)

Friller2009 said:


> Thats when the gel blaster comes out.


Go the gel-blaster!
[automerge]1625122182[/automerge]


Image of Friller2009 lol


----------



## Friller2009 (Jul 1, 2021)

Pythonguy1 said:


> Go the gel-blaster!
> [automerge]1625122182[/automerge]
> View attachment 331342
> 
> Image of Friller2009 lol


Nah, gel blasters aren’t legal in NSW


----------



## CF Constrictor (Jul 1, 2021)

Hope you use the gelblaster on the owner instead of the cat ?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 1, 2021)

Cats should be locked inside 24/7. we keep our's inside like a responsible person should


----------



## CF Constrictor (Jul 1, 2021)

Mum loved them so i grew up with them and we did the same.
[automerge]1625144353[/automerge]
Start a new tik tok , how many iresponsible cat owners can ya paintball in 24 hours ???


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 2, 2021)

Friller2009 said:


> Nah, gel blasters aren’t legal in NSW


Dat's wude!



dragonlover1 said:


> Cats should be locked inside 24/7. we keep our's inside like a responsible person should


Exactly. How would people like it if we let our snakes loose on other peoples properties?


----------



## Friller2009 (Jul 2, 2021)

CF Constrictor said:


> Hope you use the gelblaster on the owner instead of the cat ?





CF Constrictor said:


> Mum loved them so i grew up with them and we did the same.
> [automerge]1625144353[/automerge]
> Start a new tik tok , how many iresponsible cat owners can ya paintball in 24 hours ???


Maybe, it’s tempting


----------



## Harpo (Jul 2, 2021)

This rule should be nation wide, I have had a cat for 18 years, and he has not ever left my property, and does not go outside even for a piss after dark. Native animals, vet bills etc. it's just not worth it! Like any pet - they should not be allowed to roam at all, off property, ever.

I love my council for hiring out free traps to local residents.
My local council considers cats a nuisance pest animal if captured more than once off property, the fines go right up after the 3rd. trapping.


----------



## Friller2009 (Jul 2, 2021)

Harpo said:


> This rule should be nation wide, I have had a cat for 18 years, and he has not ever left my property, and does not go outside even for a piss after dark. Native animals, vet bills etc. it's just not worth it! Like any pet - they should not be allowed to roam at all, off property, ever.
> 
> I love my council for hiring out free traps to local residents.
> My local council considers cats a nuisance pest animal if captured more than once off property, the fines go right up after the 3rd. trapping.


Man i wish my council did that, i live next to a school so pigeons and indian mynas galore so free traps would be amazing
[automerge]1625188846[/automerge]


Pythonguy1 said:


> Dat's wude!
> 
> 
> Exactly. How would people like it if we let our snakes loose on other peoples properties?


If i let one of my animals loose of my property my stupid neighbour (who hates everything and everyone) would try and get me fined.
He also tried to fine a church he lives next to for playing music and putting AC.
Yet he lets his cats loose into my yard.


----------



## Harpo (Jul 2, 2021)

Friller2009 said:


> Yet he lets his cats loose into my yard.


trap 'em and make 'em gone.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 2, 2021)

Friller2009 said:


> He also tried to fine a church he lives next to for playing music and putting AC.


If he finds it so annoying then he should just move to a different address lol.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 2, 2021)

Pythonguy1 said:


> If he finds it so annoying then he should just move to a different address lol.


people like that wont move, it's easier to complain


----------



## murrindindi (Jul 2, 2021)

Friller2009 said:


> Found this and was really happy.
> I think it should be in place all over Australia
> 
> 
> ...


I think it should be in place across the world, well done Knox City council!!


----------



## E.Shell (Jul 3, 2021)

I'll have to try suggesting the "cat curfew" here!

They talk about 'banning' free ranging cats from time to time, but that sounds so harsh compared to just having a curfew.


----------



## CF Constrictor (Jul 3, 2021)

murrindindi said:


> I think it should be in place across the world, well done Knox City council!!


[automerge]1625314148[/automerge]


murrindindi said:


> I think it should be in place across the world, well done Knox City council!!


[automerge]1625314149[/automerge]


murrindindi said:


> I think it should be in place across the world, well done Knox City council!!


[automerge]1625314273[/automerge]
Woops,,,sorry about that folks ?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 3, 2021)

E.Shell said:


> I'll have to try suggesting the "cat curfew" here!
> 
> They talk about 'banning' free ranging cats from time to time, but that sounds so harsh compared to just having a curfew.


Why is that harsh ? dogs have to be locked up or under control 24/7. Cats should be under the same rules


----------



## E.Shell (Jul 3, 2021)

dragonlover1 said:


> Why is that harsh ? dogs have to be locked up or under control 24/7. Cats should be under the same rules


Very sorry, I was being facetious about cat-lover's sensitivities, in that a "ban" would seem oppressive to them, while a "curfew" doesn't sound as absolute and might be more palatable.

As a dog owner for 50+ years in a "leash law" area prohibiting free-running dogs, I fully agree both dogs AND cats should be confined. Cats are the un-spoken and extremely destructive invasive species here and I realize they are horrific there.


----------



## tropicbreeze (Jul 4, 2021)

Some years back I lived in a small town where cat ownership was banned. Some people flaunted the rule as cats were sometimes trapped and destroyed. No first, second, or third chances.

I had some friends living in an area with no restrictions on cats but they restricted theirs to inside the house or a large "aviary" structure attached to the house. Access between the house and "aviary" was via a flap the cats could go through anytime. That type of set up should be mandatory for anyone wanting to keep cats.


----------

